# Liability



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a question for everyone. I do mostly custom work on customer provided articles. The other day I had a shirt that was provided by the customer that was damaged during sewing. I was sorry and paid for the shirt, but the customer was really nasty about it. A friend who is also in the embroidery business said that most shops have a liability form for customers to sign before doing work on customer provided products. 
How do others handle this type of situation.
Thanks,
Salty


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

I let the customer know in advance that I am not liable and will not replace customer supplied garments. If they don't like it they can go elsewhere.

Lets say a customer brings in a couple Carhart jackets and wants a left chest logo and name drop. Is it worth the time (digitizing, sewing out a sample and possibly having to edit the design and sew another sample, setting up the machine, hooping, etc) to make a few bucks? Not worth it to me...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Salty, when you find the verbiage for such a contract please forward it to me, I'm looking for something like that too. My customers are all personalized and usually with team shirts already purchased and I need a way to cma. 

Thanks
Newbie in Ga


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a sign in my shop that says.
If you bring in a item to be embroidered and some thing happens in the decorating prosses. We will not replace the item. Unless we miss spell some thing or don't follow the intructions.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We give an unconditional guarantee on our work. If we ruin a garment we replace it. The only time we don't is when the garment is not replaceable and we let the customer know up front that if the machine eats the garment they are screwed. Only experience will help you here.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

As with anything, decided what level of service you want to provided an price accordingly. We recently stopped doing outside embroidery because we have gotten to busy, but did it for years. We rarely made mistakes so we would replace items. A defect rate was assumed, a cost of a defect was estimated, and the cost as amortized and added to the embroidery price.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

More opinions:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t162582.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t154507.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t148111.html


----------

